# Is Bulletproof Coffee Good For You?



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

This is an interesting recipe that consists of coffee, unsalted grass fed butter, and a derivative of coconut oil called Brain Octane oil. It claims to be able to help with concentration, focus, and losing weight. Though it all sounds to be a big pot of snake oil, I made this video to break down each ingredient and weighing the pros and cons, in terms of health benefits, of each ingredient. What do you think of Bulletproof coffee? Is it a load of bologna or do you think it carries some merit?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

This has been around for a little while now. Last time I read anything about it was an article stating that any health benefits were probably spurious and unsupported by any studies. However, that was probably 18+ months ago, and so that *might* have changed.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

It's been around for quite a few years now. This guy's done a bit of research for us: http://www.precisionnutrition.com/bulletproof-coffee


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

It seemed pretty fishy, at least to me, when they were talking about all the health benefits when they started talking about toxins in coffee. From what I understand, coffee has antioxidants in it and, even if there were toxins, that's what your liver is for.


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

Just read the article, Sami. Man that's one fantastic article. I love how indepth it goes into HDL's and LDL's and some actual studies on how the coffee really affected people. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I think there is sufficient evidence to support the idea that mycotoxins at too high a level can be detrimental to health, but as you can see from the article, taking the most conservative estimates you'd have to consume a hell of a lot of coffee to get anywhere near those levels.

I'm very wary of that guy as he is ultimately a salesman/marketing guru with a few questionable claims. One of which being that he was able to attain states of consciousness within a very short space of time that Tibetan monks required decades of training to achieve. I emailed him asking if he could elaborate on the claim as no details were given on his website but he never got back to me. I think the claim also shortly disappeared from the website!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The best thing to accrue from bulletproof coffee so far is the amount of entertainment I got from seeing Scotford's face when he tasted some. Seldom have I laughed so much, and the health benefits of laughter are probably less spurious and better documented than any pertaining to the direct consumption of this aberrant beverage. Or something.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Butter + coconut oil = FAT:yuk:


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

UPDATE:

Turns out the food triangle is upside down. Traditionally people would have eaten a lot more healthy fat and a lot less carbohydrate (processed crap). Diabetes, obesity, cancer and heart disease are not things that naturally happen to people as they get older. As part of a high fat, LOW CARBOHYDRATE diet, I see no problem with a dollop of butter and MCT/coconut oil. Those are healthy fats (ideally butter should be grass-fed).

There is a tiny minority of people with a genetic defect which means that they are not able to well-metabolise high amounts of fat, but that's an anomaly.

Healthy fats include animal fats, full fat dairy (grass-fed), avocados, coconut oil, extra-virgin olive oil, omega-3s (seafood, certain nuts and seeds and decent grass-fed beef). Due to the way vegetable oils are chemically extracted, they should be avoided at all cost. Before about 1910 nobody had heard of vegetable oil! There is growing evidence that vegetable oils cause various cancers along with a myriad of other problems.

It must be stressed that it's no good having high fat and high carbohydrate, that's probably worse than high carb - low fat. i.e. Don't go downing a bulletproof coffee with 4 sugars, a slice of white toast and a bowl of cereal!

I've been on a high fat, low carb (I would estimate between 40 and 100g carbohydrate a day, I've not been very strict) diet for about a month, have eaten as much as I want, and have lost 2-3 kilos. Also I've not suffered energy lows in the afternoon/evening as I often would. If you can keep your carb intake below around 50g per day you'll go ketogenic and lose even more weight (losing virtually zero muscle).

In short, take the advice that "professionals" have been giving us for around the last 6 decades and do the opposite!

See:

https://thebigfatsurprise.com/


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Sami said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Turns out the food triangle is upside down. Traditionally people would have eaten a lot more healthy fat and a lot less carbohydrate (processed crap). Diabetes, obesity, cancer and heart disease are not things that naturally happen to people as they get older. As part of a high fat, LOW CARBOHYDRATE diet, I see no problem with a dollop of butter and MCT/coconut oil. Those are healthy fats (ideally butter should be grass-fed).
> 
> ...


So true. I cut out carbs for 10 weeks, I lost a KG a week I wasn't hungry either like I normally am. You can eat so much more if you cut out carbs. I believe the current consensus is 1g of protein per pound of lean body mass (take away the weight of fat" then have the same amount of fats (From nuts, butter, coconut oil fish) then that should leave you with a little bit of RDA calories left, fill those with a measly amount of carbs. However, that is for a very active individual, its a lot of fat in my head so may be wrong.

To me, fats are healthier than carbs. Carbs spike blood sugar fats taste good. Carbs spike insulin/glycogon levels causing your liver to join the glucose together creating glycogen when levels get too high of glycogen they are converted into fats by joining them together. While your body is doing this it can't do the reverse so if you spike your blood sugar then go exercise you will effectively be running on empty as your liver will not be able to break the fat down into Glycogen and send it around your body until glycogon/Insulin levels drop. That's my understanding anyway, happy to be proven wrong about it and be educated more on the matter!

All these health shakes make me laugh, they have the same amount of sugar in as a can of coke but are "healthy" as it's from a fruit....the fact that is been masticated out by a machine apparently doesn't come into the marketing spiel. Last time I checked you wouldn't go and eat half as many fruits as you get in a smoothie. Does my head in all the pyramid schemes selling them.

Caffeine is also great is lowers the amount of perceived exertion meaning at the gym it feels like you are doing less than you are, the pre-workout drinks you can get have 200-300MG of caffeine in them as well as other things.

On BPC I always had a feeling that the drinks claiming extra caffeine were literally ground coffee with caffeine added in as a supplement to them, I wonder if this would work with beans. sort of a reverse decaffeinating process put them in liquid with super high caffeine and the beans will take some of that in and up their content. I definitely don't feel like having one as 54g of fat at once sounds like a not so great idea, little and often yes but the speed at what i drink a coffee at it would not be a good idea.


----------



## Coffee Machine Rental (Jul 2, 2017)

Im not sure about the 'instead of breakfast'. However I have been a fan of Black coffee before my weights training in the gym every morning. Apparently helps get your fat stores more readily available to be used as energy. (I certainly don't skip breakfast though)

As for the butter, not sure. Ive managed to adjust my body composition quite well using another method. I Actually have Coconut Oil in my black coffee normally on days I don't train, about 6AM and then have breakfast at 9AM, and have a few BCAA's if I'm doing light exersize.

Ive read quite a lot about this and typically follow a PT called Nick Mitchell, he's a bit of an expert on Body composition and getting results as quick as possible (healthily though).

Will skip the Bulletproof though, although I keep reading the odd bad thing about coconut oil now


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I tried this and now I can't consume coffee from my v60 as it makes me nauseas.

I read somewhere about people doing this in SV and having an advantage over everyone else...but then a few months later the author realised these same people were microdosing LSD which is why they were so good at their jobs...


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

The claims behind bulletproof coffee seem mostly rubbish: https://evidencebasedfitness.net/yummy-but-not-special-part-ii-bulletproof-coffee/


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Any one who is a fan of Joe Rogan might have heard Dave Asprey, the owner of Bulletproof Coffee, on the Joe Rogan Experience podcast years ago talking about his coffee. I spouted a lot about mycotoxins and how bad they were for you and he use Rogans platform to sell his coffee. A few years later Rogan brought this up on his podcast again and said he made a mistake allowing Asprey to promote his coffee before he looked into it more himself. Turns out that when they compared the level of mycotoxins in Bulletproof to some other coffee brands there were in fact more in Bulletproof. Rogan now pushes Caveman Coffee from his podcast but im not sure how nice that is. I have had Bulletproof before though with as close to grass fed butter as i could find in the UK and MCT oil. It looks nice but for me its a bit too greasy in the mouth.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Sami said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Turns out the food triangle is upside down. Traditionally people would have eaten a lot more healthy fat and a lot less carbohydrate (processed crap). Diabetes, obesity, cancer and heart disease are not things that naturally happen to people as they get older. As part of a high fat, LOW CARBOHYDRATE diet, I see no problem with a dollop of butter and MCT/coconut oil. Those are healthy fats (ideally butter should be grass-fed).
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. It still makes me mad when i walk through a hospital or dr's surgery (i work in hospitals for a living) and see the balanced diet food chart that promotes twice as many carbs to meat and dairy and the same amount of carbs as vegatables. Dr's have been spouting this rubbish to people for years telling them if they want to eat healthier go home and eat pasta salads and fruit and snack on the "healthy" cereal bars loaded with sugar and glucose syrup and even though the evidence is clear they still refuse to acknowledge it. It is unfortunately part of the reason so many people are diagnosed with diabetes among who things.

I try to eat healthy fats and proteins and only eat carbs (normally rice or potatoes) after i have worked out as carbs increase blood sugar levels but exercise lowers blood sugar level and so therefore eating carbs after a work out helps balance your blood sugar.

Sorry for the rant, touchy subject lol.


----------



## Dean Jones (Jun 20, 2017)

bulletproof coffee sounds thunder!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyle T said:


> I try to eat healthy fats and proteins and only eat carbs (normally rice or potatoes) after i have worked out as carbs increase blood sugar levels but exercise lowers blood sugar level and so therefore eating carbs after a work out helps balance your blood sugar.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, touchy subject lol.


About 6 years ago I used to eat in a similar way and also followed a ketogenic diet + intermittent fasting for 4 months...

Fair to say I felt like death through that period but I was

Simply put it was not sustainable.

For me now though, I find that due to my lifestyle, a percentage balance of 50/30/20% - Carbs/Protein/Fats, works the best as I weight train twice a week and train in combat sports.

Blood sugar levels rise after you neck a whey protein shake, so I'm not convinced that the promotion of a carbohydrate dominant diet is a common factor in people getting diabetes but rather an over-indulgence in food in general and a lack of exercise.

Edit: Oh, and bulletproof coffee is quite simply rediculous. Would much rather have a latte!


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

This is something I have done a fair amount of research on, I recently lost 32KG's on keto in just under 4 months, my diet wasnt very bad before but higher % of carbs. I had hypertension and pre-diabetic blood glucose levels. now after switching to go low carb, my blood pressure is optimal, my glucose levels are healthy and of course I feel much better.

When starting any kind of low carb diet, the fat you intact of for satiety, and thats the idea behind bullet proof coffee. of course when your body has adapted to burning local fat stores for energy, theres not much point in BPC because the more fat on your plate will equal less burnt by the body. I could go on and on and on...but i wont lol


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Sami said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Turns out the food triangle is upside down. Traditionally people would have eaten a lot more healthy fat and a lot less carbohydrate (processed crap). Diabetes, obesity, cancer and heart disease are not things that naturally happen to people as they get older. As part of a high fat, LOW CARBOHYDRATE diet, I see no problem with a dollop of butter and MCT/coconut oil. Those are healthy fats (ideally butter should be grass-fed).
> 
> ...


I'm a nutritionist and this is not evidence-based in the slightest


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Richard_severn said:


> So true. I cut out carbs for 10 weeks, I lost a KG a week I wasn't hungry either like I normally am. You can eat so much more if you cut out carbs. I believe the current consensus is 1g of protein per pound of lean body mass (take away the weight of fat" then have the same amount of fats (From nuts, butter, coconut oil fish) then that should leave you with a little bit of RDA calories left, fill those with a measly amount of carbs. However, that is for a very active individual, its a lot of fat in my head so may be wrong.


You cut carbs so you reduced calories, has nothing to do with the carbs themselves.



Richard_severn said:


> To me, fats are healthier than carbs. Carbs spike blood sugar fats taste good. Carbs spike insulin/glycogon levels causing your liver to join the glucose together creating glycogen when levels get too high of glycogen they are converted into fats by joining them together. While your body is doing this it can't do the reverse so if you spike your blood sugar then go exercise you will effectively be running on empty as your liver will not be able to break the fat down into Glycogen and send it around your body until glycogon/Insulin levels drop. That's my understanding anyway, happy to be proven wrong about it and be educated more on the matter!


What people who churn out the "it's all about carbs and insulin" hypothesis fail to mention is that foods other than carbs spike insulin. Insulin is just a hormone that helps regulate blood sugar



Richard_severn said:


> On BPC I always had a feeling that the drinks claiming extra caffeine were literally ground coffee with caffeine added in as a supplement to them, I wonder if this would work with beans. sort of a reverse decaffeinating process put them in liquid with super high caffeine and the beans will take some of that in and up their content. I definitely don't feel like having one as 54g of fat at once sounds like a not so great idea, little and often yes but the speed at what i drink a coffee at it would not be a good idea.


Bulletproof coffee has been proven to negatively affect blood lipid levels


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

That was an interesting book, i read it recently. I followed it up with the book, 'the secret life of fat' which is also very interesting.

I never done the bullet proof coffee, it just seems a bit weird.

In regards to evidence, I'd like to see some that categorically states that this is not the case.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Kyle T said:


> I agree 100%. It still makes me mad when i walk through a hospital or dr's surgery (i work in hospitals for a living) and see the balanced diet food chart that promotes twice as many carbs to meat and dairy and the same amount of carbs as vegatables. Dr's have been spouting this rubbish to people for years telling them if they want to eat healthier go home and eat pasta salads and fruit and snack on the "healthy" cereal bars loaded with sugar and glucose syrup and even though the evidence is clear they still refuse to acknowledge it. It is unfortunately part of the reason so many people are diagnosed with diabetes among who things.
> 
> I try to eat healthy fats and proteins and only eat carbs (normally rice or potatoes) after i have worked out as carbs increase blood sugar levels but exercise lowers blood sugar level and so therefore eating carbs after a work out helps balance your blood sugar.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, touchy subject lol.


Fat loss or gain has nothing to do with blood sugar levels.

Neither does whether you get diabetes.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> That was an interesting book, i read it recently. I followed it up with the book, 'the secret life of fat' which is also very interesting.
> 
> I never done the bullet proof coffee, it just seems a bit weird.
> 
> In regards to evidence, I'd like to see some that categorically states that this is not the case.


As in evidence that a high(er) fat diet is not some health nirvana?

Just look at the blue zone population and their diets. Blue zones have the highest number of centenarians and their diets vary wildly in terms of fat and carbohydrate content. Diet plays a far smaller role in overall health than most people give it credit.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Well we can take the Japanese for this example, since the adoption of western food which has only really happened recently, the people that consume the most are getting fat, in fact its a craze. of course this is mainly wheat that seems to be the cause the cause.

Im also pretty sure that type 2 diabetes is caused by constantly eating things that raise blood sugar levels causing insulin to be released which in turn causes insulin resistance. A cheeky bit of fasting and cutting out snacks (mainly simple carbs as these are the biggest culprits) can certainly put the condition into remission.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Well we can take the Japanese for this example, since the adoption of western food which has only really happened recently, the people that consume the most are getting fat, in fact its a craze. of course this is mainly wheat that seems to be the cause the cause.
> 
> Im also pretty sure that type 2 diabetes is caused by constantly eating things that raise blood sugar levels causing insulin to be released which in turn causes insulin resistance. A cheeky bit of fasting and cutting out snacks (mainly simple carbs as these are the biggest culprits) can certainly put the condition into remission.


Adoption of easily consumable sources of calories that are easy to over consume. The problem is not unique to wheat or carbs. In fact if you look at food consumption data we're eating more calories from fat yet people continue to blame carbs/sugar/insulin

The two biggest risk factors for developing T2 diabetes are:

1. Inactivity

2. Being overweight

It can easily be resolved by adding in some activity and losing weight by adhering to a diet lower in calories, regardless of it's composition.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's this obsession with grass fed butter, meat and dairy?

Just to chime in: correlation does not imply causation. You could probably bear that in mind when discussing the bulk of what I've read here. Then Japanese may well have adopted western foods recently but the pressure on the population to work long hours has also increased. It means additional stress (2nd highest rate of suicide in industrialised nations) and inactivity.


----------



## nonickch (Mar 27, 2017)

Day by day, my faith in humanity diminishes...

I kid, I never had any in the first place.

This looks to me as the usual internet marketing scheme:

1) Take something that already exists

2) Give it a slight spin that sounds science-y and is based on some real facts (I'm guessing just so you can't get sued)*

3) Add some fancy names to otherwise common items so it appears as you're the sole source of those.

4) Buy candidate 'leads' (because I want to be nice) people off of facebook/google**

5) Profit!

I've only been looking into the coffee scene for less than a year, and man is it's overflowing with marketing schemes.

You should see how they market their marketing skills to each other. And then how they market their marketing skills of marketing to other marketers.

It never ends!

[*] "Comes packed dihydrogen monoxide, not getting enough can kill you!"

[**] Did you know that 'good leads' are THE most valuable asset in these marketing schemes? Your info is often to be "bought" from other marketers with affiliate rates that actually produce a loss on the first sale.

Did I say "buy"? I mis-spoke, that would be illegal! It's actually "shared with our partners to improve our service to you".


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> What's this obsession with grass fed butter, meat and dairy?


Doesn't this come from the US of A where general meat production is less than ideal unless you pay through the nose for it? chlorine washed, antibiotic this and that etc.



> Just to chime in: correlation does not imply causation. You could probably bear that in mind when discussing the bulk of what I've read here. Then Japanese may well have adopted western foods recently but the pressure on the population to work long hours has also increased. It means additional stress (2nd highest rate of suicide in industrialised nations) and inactivity.


Theres also no smoke without fire. We can look at very poorly prepared data and come up with the same nonsense that says eat this and that and be in optimal health....but I really don't have a f**k available for it. Also conditions are improving in Japan, suicide rates are down to their lowest (by their standards).



> Adoption of easily consumable sources of calories that are easy to over consume. The problem is not unique to wheat or carbs. In fact if you look at food consumption data we're eating more calories from fat yet people continue to blame carbs/sugar/insulin


I eat more calories from fat, in fact I don't eat many carbs and since May this year I have lost 35Kg's, my hypertension has gone, my cholesterol has normalised and my blood sugar has gone from pre-diabetic to normal (4.8) On this point i to your point deficit my calories, but only by 20% of whats considered normal.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Doesn't this come from the US of A where general meat production is less than ideal unless you pay through the nose for it? chlorine washed, antibiotic this and that etc.
> 
> Theres also no smoke without fire. We can look at very poorly prepared data and come up with the same nonsense that says eat this and that and be in optimal health....but I really don't have a f**k available for it. Also conditions are improving in Japan, suicide rates are down to their lowest (by their standards).
> 
> I eat more calories from fat, in fact I don't eat many carbs and since May this year I have lost 35Kg's, my hypertension has gone, my cholesterol has normalised and my blood sugar has gone from pre-diabetic to normal (4.8) On this point i to your point deficit my calories, but only by 20% of whats considered normal.[/color]


It's the calorie reduction that's done the magic. Good old thermodynamics.

If you find a higher fat diet to your taste and easy to stick to that's fine. Other's get the same outcome with a diet higher in carbohydrates and lower in fats.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Your calorie consumption is 20% below the RDA and mainly from fats? What was is before, and has your activity increased or remained roughly the same?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Your calorie consumption is 20% below the RDA and mainly from fats? What was is before, and has your activity increased or remained roughly the same?


Just for clarity Rob there is a recommended calorie intake but suitable individual intakes will vary wildly depending on activity and lifestyle.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I know...


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Without rehashing or going into loads of detail on the minutia of people's comments, most, if not all, fad diets tend to work very well by tricking the consumer into thinking there is something special about the diet wrt fat loss (paleo, no carb and fit teas in particular spring to mind) when in reality all they tend to do is change eating habits bringing daily intake well below, often unhealthily so, your maintenance calorie requirement


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> I know...


Cool. Unbelievable so a lot of people aren't aware of this.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

tobyjrn6 said:


> Without rehashing or going into loads of detail on the minutia of people's comments, most, if not all, fad diets tend to work very well by tricking the consumer into thinking there is something special about the diet wrt fat loss (paleo, no carb and fit teas in particular spring to mind) when in reality all they tend to do is change eating habits bringing daily intake well below, often unhealthily so, your maintenance calorie requirement


This x 1000.

Nice to see someone with a critical thinking mindset.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Your calorie consumption is 20% below the RDA and mainly from fats? What was is before, and has your activity increased or remained roughly the same?


RDA lol, about as useful as BMI

i have a lot of calories from fat because density is 9 per gram instead of 4. I eat a fair amount of protein, veggies, cream in coffee etc. (no butter in coffee, because, well thats just stupid)

To be honest everyone has an opinion on health and everyone thinks they know what's best for everyone else and what's nonsense. personally i do what i think is best for me, its working, my doctor is happy and thats ok by me.

Things i'm not, are ill informed or stupid.

This statement was brought to you by wine and Baileys.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> RDA lol, about as useful as BMI
> 
> i have a lot of calories from fat because density is 9 per gram instead of 4. I eat a fair amount of protein, veggies, cream in coffee etc. (no butter in coffee, because, well thats just stupid)
> 
> ...


This is brought to you by cheese and port.

But, RDAs are generally levels prescribed to prevent dietary deficiencies. So not quite that useless.

And contrary to popular belief BMI is a pretty solid predictor of health for most people. Only naturally thin people or athletes really don't fit it.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion on diet, just everyone isn't entitled to their own facts. And like many areas of science there's some pretty established facts around diet and nutrition, just most of it gets lost in the noise of the media.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Established facts at some point in history, the world is flat, leeches fix all ill's, radium, healthy glowing teeth. there are sooo many more.

Science is there to be challenged and soo are the "known facts" because if they are not we dont move forward.

Do you really subscribe to the belief that we know everything there is to know about the human body, how hormones interact with nutrition etc.? Standardised government advice is hardly agile, it sometimes takes decades to update with current "known facts"


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Established facts at some point in history, the world is flat, leeches fix all ill's, radium, healthy glowing teeth. there are sooo many more.
> 
> Science is there to be challenged and soo are the "known facts" because if they are not we dont move forward.
> 
> Do you really subscribe to the belief that we know everything there is to know about the human body, how hormones interact with nutrition etc.? Standardised government advice is hardly agile, it sometimes takes decades to update with current "known facts"


There have been some quite recent discoveries as you allude to, like the fact that bodyfat isn't inert as once thought and an endocrine organ in it's own right. It's secretes "Leptin" or the master metabolism hormone.

But as for diet and hormones we know how that influence things like insulin and leptin etc very very well at this point. What isn't so well understood is individual variance, as in why some people thrive on certain diets and others struggle.

If there's one thing for certain humans can and do thrive on extremely diverse diets. Just look at the blue zone populations.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

craigsalisbury said:


> Established facts at some point in history, the world is flat, leeches fix all ill's, radium, healthy glowing teeth. there are sooo many more.
> 
> Science is there to be challenged and soo are the "known facts" because if they are not we dont move forward.
> 
> Do you really subscribe to the belief that we know everything there is to know about the human body, how hormones interact with nutrition etc.? Standardised government advice is hardly agile, it sometimes takes decades to update with current "known facts"


The difference is that the scientific process nowadays only grants conjecture with the status of 'fact' when it stands up to tests for failure with accuracy of 3-5 standard deviations from the mean.

TLDR: facts nowadays aren't colloquial 'knowledge' but evidence based and tested repeatedly for failure


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

my only ask is that people do not rest on their laurels and not be closed minded to the opinion of others just because its different to their own thinking or what they previously studied. as for blue zone populations, i read that there was some thoughts that presumed they digested certain things like rice differently to westerners for example. which makes kind of sense if you sign up to the theory of evolution and not "the world was created 4000 years ago"


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> my only ask is that people do not rest on their laurels and not be closed minded to the opinion of others just because its different to their own thinking or what they previously studied. as for blue zone populations, i read that there was some thoughts that presumed they digested certain things like rice differently to westerners for example. which makes kind of sense if you sign up to the theory of evolution and not "the world was created 4000 years ago"


The first part of your statement is the very basis of the scientific method. Question everything, even established "facts" but as Toby said we do have established evidence these days.

As for rice, it's just starch, or a long chain of glucose molecules. The Asians aren't unique in their ability to digest it. I think you're thinking more northern europeans and the lactase mutation that allowed us to adopt dairy as a viable food source.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought of that also, but you look at staples of populations and over time the body deals with it differently to population that have evolved with different staples.

Now in a purist utopia, this basis of fact may well stand up, but in the world of conglomo-paid-for-research and lobbying i'm not soo sure, i'm not a conspiracy theorist, but definitely a skeptic. and result take way too long to be given as the "new advice".


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

craigsalisbury said:


> RDA lol, about as useful as BMI


Well I can agree on that with exception to ATZ point about athletes. I asked the question because you wrote



> I eat more calories from fat, in fact I don't eat many carbs and since May this year I have lost 35Kg's, my hypertension has gone, my cholesterol has normalised and my blood sugar has gone from pre-diabetic to normal (4.8) On this point i to your point deficit my calories, but only by 20% of whats considered normal.


I'm asking if 20% below RDA is the same as 'what's considered normal'. And if so, were you consuming calories beyond 'what is considered normal' previous to the dietary change?


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

I found it to be quite smooth and less 'edgy' than standard coffee. Worth trying in my opinion.


----------



## bluesith (Dec 20, 2020)

My wife and I followed a paleo/keto diet for quite a few years , starting everyday with a bulletproof coffee. The results in weight loss and general well being were brilliant.


----------

